# My Body Hurts, Please Don't Touch Me



## Marti (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi, I have a daughter that was diagnosed with Crohn's this past year after suffering for nearly 6 years. She was seeing a doctor and I had her travel to New Orleans to see different doctors at Tulane University, but not one of them diagnosed her.  She is on Entocort and Pantasa but gets no relief. She is in constant pain more now than before. She stays with diarrhea. She was put on pain medicine a few months ago and with that came constipation but she still had the diarrhea also. She had to do numerous enemas to aid in her relief. The stool passed without breaking down and was enormous in size. She was screaming in pain and panting like a woman giving birth. Since this happened, she is experiencing something that she hasn't had to deal with before. Her body hurts so bad, she says it feels like her entire body is bruised and painful to the touch.  it is painful for intercourse, her vagina is swollen. she made a comment to me about 2 weeks ago that if her phone had been close enough she would of called an ambulance. While taking a bath, she said a knot come up in her lower abdomen about the size of a cantaloup and moved upward to her naval. She was unable to move and was in horrible pain. She has since then been to the er and blood work shows no infection. Last week her dr had an ultrasound done through her vagina, results back today show nothing. what can be the problem?  i need help for her


----------



## Marti (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank You For Responding. She Sees A Specialist For Her Crohn's. She Had A Total Hysterectomy About 8 Years Ago Her Problems Started A Week After The Surgery. I Thought Maybe They Had Caught Her Colon When They Stitched Her Up.  They Bouts She Is Having Now She Has Been To Her Gp And The Er And They Have Done A Scat Scan, Blood Work , Urine , Ultra Sound. They In The Past Have Done Colonoscopy, Several Times.


----------

